# What removes gunge from windows?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a badly cracked polyplastic window which has been taped over for quite some time. However, it now needs re-doing. 

When I take off the old tape I'll be left with a residue. What is a safe solution to use on the polyplastic for removing this residue? Thanks. 

I do mean to replace the window at some stage....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Depends which type of tape used and how much of it there is, try hot soapy water first, that at least will get rid of any surface muck, but maybe not all the glue residue.

cabby


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I just removed gaffer tape glue gunge and sticker adhesive from the outside of the van using a bit of nail polish remover. Don't know if you can use it on the windows but it does work.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

adonisito said:


> I just removed gaffer tape glue gunge and sticker adhesive from the outside of the van using a bit of nail polish remover. Don't know if you can use it on the windows but it does work.


Have also used the nail polish remover for duct tape residue but make sure it's non-acetone, use a soft cloth and attack small areas at a time.

Terry


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

White spirit or WD 40

Mick


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Isopropyl

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

White spirit...seconded


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd leave it alone if it's covering a hole until you get the window replaced, or if it's looking tatty, put a new piece of tape on.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

When the Gaffer Tape residue has been removed (WD40 - White Spirit) the window can be polished with tooth paste and Brasso.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks, I'll check out those suggestions.


----------

